
Don't Make Me Steal - phreeza
http://www.dontmakemesteal.com/en/
======
andrewfelix
Self righteous nonsense. The author is implying piracy is justified if a film
doesn't provide _"...audio in every language produced for the content."_
Doesn't attempt to recoup costs of hosting and makes it instantly available to
everyone who demands a copy.

Warner Bros. might be able to meet those requirements. But how the fuck are
smaller studios going to meet them?

How about "I promise not to steal if you endeavour to make your content
available to me"? At the moment this reads like a threatening list of demands.

------
viraptor
Although most of the points are pretty much ok from the customers perspective,
these two are almost guaranteed to never happen:

The release date is global. There are no limits regarding the country I live
in.I can download nearly every movie ever made.

There will be a distributor who doesn't follow the first point, so the second
cannot be met either. I really like the idea behind this page and largely
agree with it, but in it's current form it's just completely unrealistic. Also
dictating exact price proportions is a bit silly...

~~~
milesskorpen
Re: prices -- the intent of the document is to dictate terms, and try to set a
reasonable-ness baseline. Unrealistic, but pricing is something the studios
control to a large extent.

Distribution is much trickier, since ownership varies dramatically across
regions. While many middlemen are going to face a lot of trouble in coming
years, distribution of some sort will continue for quite some time to spread
the costs of advertising and translating.

Also, while perhaps myopic, as an American I don't really care about global
availability. If everything else was met, I'd rent/buy more frequently.

